# Feeding Fry Question



## briflikk (Jan 11, 2009)

my piranhas have been getting teritorial and turning a darker color so I thought I better get as much info as I can incase they decide to lay some eggs.

I have read that feeding them brine shrimp is what most people do but being unemployed at the moment I am trying to find an alternate food source(cheaper too) .. I was wondering if anyone has tried taking talapia or other fish and tossing it in the blender with some water till its a fine liquid?

have used the search feature but nothing comes up

thanks for the replys

Brian


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

briflikk said:


> my piranhas have been getting teritorial and turning a darker color so I thought I better get as much info as I can incase they decide to lay some eggs.
> 
> I have read that feeding them brine shrimp is what most people do but being unemployed at the moment I am trying to find an alternate food source(cheaper too) .. I was wondering if anyone has tried taking talapia or other fish and tossing it in the blender with some water till its a fine liquid?*buy brine shrimp eggs if they breed. I tried frozen bbs and it didn't work at all. You can also get a vial for 3$ then i use a canning jar with an air pump and some salt water. *
> 
> ...


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

sean-820 said:


> my piranhas have been getting teritorial and turning a darker color so I thought I better get as much info as I can incase they decide to lay some eggs.
> 
> I have read that feeding them brine shrimp is what most people do but being unemployed at the moment I am trying to find an alternate food source(cheaper too) .. I was wondering if anyone has tried taking talapia or other fish and tossing it in the blender with some water till its a fine liquid?*buy brine shrimp eggs if they breed. I tried frozen bbs and it didn't work at all. You can also get a vial for 3$ then i use a canning jar with an air pump and some salt water. *
> 
> ...


[/quote]

live baby brine shrimp eggs/cysts is the way to go and they will only accept live in the beginning. the only other option is a worm culture, can't remember specifics on that, but either way you will need some $$$ to buy, so plan on it or your babies will die off. it's not bad, 1 tablesppon is like $5 and last for a while.

what you mentioned i cannot see it working well at all and probably polluting the water quickly.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Buy some carnivore flake food or pellet and just run it through the coffee grinder till it's a fine powder


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Buy some carnivore flake food or pellet and just run it through the coffee grinder till it's a fine powder


i doubt that will do anything other then foul the water. My fry wouldn't even eat frozen baby brine. They didn't seem to associate anything not moving with food


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

sean-820 said:


> Buy some carnivore flake food or pellet and just run it through the coffee grinder till it's a fine powder


i doubt that will do anything other then foul the water. My fry wouldn't even eat frozen baby brine. They didn't seem to associate anything not moving with food
[/quote]

agreed...it might work after several weeks, but from what i remember feeding fry you have to go either with bbs, or a micro worm culture in the very beginning.


----------

